# In Tears over Gus's Behavior



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Azzure*

Azzure

Try to calm down-I am sure your boy is a sweet dog.
I agree with your Husband to have a qualified trainer / behaviorist evaluate him.
I am bumping this up for more feedback-I know there are members of this forum that live in that area. Gus probably is not socialized a lot with other dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are both right, find a very good trainer/behavior evaluator, and don't let him interact with dogs you don't know until you have worked with the trainer and know how to handle him when he meets other dogs.

You can improve his behavior, but it will always be your job to monitor and mange his environment.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest reading the book: Feisty Fido by Patricia B. McConnell. 

It can help to bring a little understanding as to what is going on with Gus, and provide a 'place to begin' in working with him. Be careful that when looking for a trainer/behaviorist that you seek out one with experience working with reactive dogs, and who uses reward based training methods. Simply 'correcting' (punishing) the behavior, may 'eliminate' the behavior but does not resolve the underlying fear issues in the dog, and can increase the dogs anxiety in the presence of other dogs, and make them more likely to respond negatively to them.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> You can improve his behavior, but it will always be your job to monitor and mange his environment.


This is a fact of life with a reactive dog. If you practice good management you can still enjoy many things with Gus, especially as you find a good trainer who helps improve his behavior. 

You're not alone :wavey:
Courtney

Having a reactive dog is one of the most frustrating and difficult things I've ever had to deal with, but it's also been the most rewarding experience.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I feel your pain. My GSD is very leash reactive and was told from a behaviorist that it is fear based. Regardless, it is so heartbreaking to see your sweet dog react like this. 

My Maylee sounds a lot like your Gus. Once she knows the dog, she is fine and will play great with them. What has seemed to work for us (when introducing a new dog) is taking a long walk together. Sometimes, due to Maylee's reactive nature, we have to start on opposite sides of the street. After awhile we bring the two dogs closer together and continue the walk. 

This has worked for us, but I am definitely no expert  I do agree with others to try and find a behaviorist to work with. I paid three different trainers to help with our problem, until I finally hired a behaviorist. Definitely find a good one, it is worth the money!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks to all. So good to know my experience, and my emotions, are not unique. I have found a behaviorist in our area who is recommended by Patricia McConnell, although it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get an appointment with her. Meanwhile, I will order the "Feisty Fido" book.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

coaraujo said:


> This is a fact of life with a reactive dog. If you practice good management you can still enjoy many things with Gus, especially as you find a good trainer who helps improve his behavior.
> 
> You're not alone :wavey:
> Courtney
> ...


I agree with all of this. My heart dog was a reactive dog and he was a lot of work, but I learned so much from him. I'm glad that you contacted a behaviorist and I hope it works out well for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Azzure*

AZZURE

So glad that so many commented! So glad Gus is going to see someone.
I wasn't sure if it should be a behaviorist or a trainer, but glad others chimed in.
Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also have a reactive dog. I took a seminar on Behavior Adjustment Training for dogs a while ago and have been working with my guy since then. I think he's come a long ways with just me working with him.
There are a few trainers that are BAT certified in your area. I would call one of these and see what they can offer
Find a CBATI | Empowered Animals


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Do me a favor and have Gus worked up by a vet while you're at it. I've seen something similar to this happen, where one dog lashed out and attacked another seemingly out of nowhere, but then left the interaction when called by the handler while the other dog cried and slunk away. It turned out the attacker had a painful ear infection that wasn't visible when you lifted his ear and looked in with the naked eye. He was overreacting because the other dog bumped the painful part of his ear canal.

I know Gus has a history of reacting badly on the leash, so maybe he was being more generally defensive and reactive in this situation, but the facts that he left the interaction and didn't break the skin on the other dog are both encouraging. I'd just want to rule out any physical problems that might have caused an inappropriate reaction.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Many years ago, one of our early Goldens was also reactive to other dogs, so I know what you are going through. Totally agree with everyone above about seeing a behaviorist. He still has many years ahead of him. Understanding why he does it and how you can monitor it will make you both much happier. To just not allow any contact with other dogs, he does not know, for the rest of his life won't improve the problem It most likely make it worse when it does happen. I can remember so many times other owners letting their dogs start approaching, and I am asking them not to, and them saying "oh my dog loves other dogs". I would let them know - well mine doesn't and I don't want to set him up for failure. If I knew then, what I know now, I would have gone to a behaviorist. Good luck! Keep us posted how your appointment goes.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I know it is a ways from you, but there is a Reactive Rover class at Seattle Humane and they have amazing results. I've seen pictures of the class trip at the end and all the dogs are sitting in a (widely spaced) group. We've had some of these dogs in our regular dog classes. They are doing pretty well. Occasionally one of them will lose it, but the owners have good coping skills and get it under control right away. 

I think that Ahimsa in Seattle also has classes (BAT?). I haven't taken classes there, but have heard good things about them.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> I also have a reactive dog. I took a seminar on Behavior Adjustment Training for dogs a while ago and have been working with my guy since then. I think he's come a long ways with just me working with him.
> There are a few trainers that are BAT certified in your area. I would call one of these and see what they can offer
> Find a CBATI | Empowered Animals



I highly recommend finding a BAT certified trainer. It has really helped Roxy and I manage her fear reactivity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies. I have found a BAT instructor just north of us, and a Patricia McConnell-endorsed behaviorist south of us; now a bit confused about which would be most helpful!!

Gus does have a vet appointment coming up for his regular checkup. He is always a good boy at the vet's, and at the groomers...doesn't react to other dogs in those places for some reason. 

I posted yesterday (but the post got lost somehow) that Gus was the best dog at the dog park until he was about two and a half years old. (Needless to say, we don't go to dog parks anymore.) When he became reactive, I did have his thyroid levels checked, but they were normal.

Sometimes I wonder about his relationship with his "best friend" across the street. They greet each other with snarls and posturing as if they are going to kill each other, and then get along great (though their playing is very rough.) I wonder if Gus now thinks that's how he's supposed to greet all dogs, and is surprised when most do not respond as he expects. Just a thought. 

Thanks to all for your kind words.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

azzure said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. I have found a BAT instructor just north of us, and a Patricia McConnell-endorsed behaviorist south of us; now a bit confused about which would be most helpful!!
> 
> Gus does have a vet appointment coming up for his regular checkup. He is always a good boy at the vet's, and at the groomers...doesn't react to other dogs in those places for some reason.
> 
> ...


I think seeing a behaviorist who can help you understand and better read Gus's behavior will be really good for both of you. Youll be able to learn if hes greeting other dogs impolitely or accidentally being threatening etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Let me know what you find out as you go through this journey. My boy is similar. Loves his "friend" dogs but can be reactive. Is never outright aggressive.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it possible to do a consult with both of them and see which one you connect with best?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, I wanted to point out to you that Fenzi Dog Sports Academy is offering a BAT course this time around. I think you need help from a trainer at least in the beginning, but this is something that might be useful to you.
Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - BT101: Introduction to BAT


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

azzure said:


> I have been an avid reader of the "Bernie's Fear Reactivity" thread because Bernie sounds very much like my Gus. Gus is very leash reactive (at 5 years old) but he is the cuddliest guy ever at home, and gets along very well with all the neighborhood dogs. His "best friend" is a big black mutt across the street; they play very rough with each other and make scary noises but also sleep together very sweetly.
> 
> We live in the rural Pacific Northwest and today took Gus on an unleashed walk on a logging road near our home. We rarely see anyone on these walks, but today a woman drove along the road with her dog (a Goldendoodle) in an SUV. The two dogs seemed to admire each other through the closed car windows, and finally the lady decided to let her dog out to play with ours.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think you really need a trained certified behaviorist to assess Gus and help you out. It may be that you never let him near another dog, but before you do that you should give him a chance to learn. My behaviorist taught me how to introduce Bella to other dogs, watching her like a hawk the whole time to be sure nothing bad happened. It's still not easy, but it is do-able. Don't give up on him by confining him to your home and yard if you can possibly help it. Here is a good place to start looking. Not everyone is on here, but it's a good place to start: Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists â€” Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Took Gus to the vet today for his regular check-up and discussed Gus's behavior with her. She recommended a behavioral therapist who is also a veterinarian; she is Dr. Sung of All Creatures Behavioral Counseling in Kirkland, Washington. She also does consults in Tacoma, which is closer for me, so I will schedule an appointment and let you know how it goes!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

If you are a reader, you may take comfort and/or good advice from the following books. Ollie's trainer Pam Dennison works with (does wonders!) and has written a couple books dealing with fearful and aggressive dogs. Her own journey with her dog Shadow is particularly moving and written about in Bringing Light to Shadow. 

Bringing Light to Shadow: A Dog Trainer's Diary: Pamela S. Dennison: 9781929242177: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gUS*



tippykayak said:


> Do me a favor and have Gus worked up by a vet while you're at it. I've seen something similar to this happen, where one dog lashed out and attacked another seemingly out of nowhere, but then left the interaction when called by the handler while the other dog cried and slunk away. It turned out the attacker had a painful ear infection that wasn't visible when you lifted his ear and looked in with the naked eye. He was overreacting because the other dog bumped the painful part of his ear canal.
> 
> I know Gus has a history of reacting badly on the leash, so maybe he was being more generally defensive and reactive in this situation, but the facts that he left the interaction and didn't break the skin on the other dog are both encouraging. I'd just want to rule out any physical problems that might have caused an inappropriate reaction.


Has Gus been looked at by the vet and had a thyroid test? I've read that sometimes a medical problem can cause this.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, Gus had had thyroid testing. Thanks for asking!! He has an appointment with the behaviorist on April 9; I will keep you posted.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Update: Gus had his appointment with the animal behaviorist yesterday. She says that Gus has a lot of anxiety, possibly stemming from his being attacked by a pitbull when he was two years old (we never had any aggression issues before that). She also feels that Gus's rough play with his buddy across the street isn't helping, as Gus expects all dogs to greet each other by body-slamming them, which is what he and Bear do. (He has known Bear since he was a small puppy.) When he does this with a new dog and the dog acts fearful, Gus becomes a sort of bully.

The behaviorist has given us a lot of exercises to do with Gus, including working with Bear until the two of them can engage each other politely. Also we have been told to take Gus to a place where a lot of other dogs are, such as outside Petsmart or the dog park (outside the fence), and do reward-based exercises with him until he willingly deflects his attention to us instead of to the dogs. (This may be difficult as Gus is not too terribly food-oriented.)

The whole process was very interesting, and I thought the behaviorist (who is also a veterinarian) was very good. Meanwhile, Gus went to visit Bear today and promptly got into a 4-dog altercation with Bear and my neighbor's son's two dogs, who were visiting. Clearly, we have a long way to go. But we love him and will do whatever it takes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you had a good consult with the behaviorist. Perhaps Gus and Bear shouldn't have play dates until you have time to work on the new exercises.


----------

